# Knocking noise in rear



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

Normally at slow cruising speeds or coming from a stop I can hear a knockng noise that sounds like its coming from the rear. Normally when I tap the gas, even when Im in a higher gear.

Also I had this issue, I'd get into my car after it has been off for awhile and when I would try to go forward It would hold me back almost like the patrking brake was up. I would give it some gas and it would make a loud clunk and free up and I would b fine. This happened twice to me.

Anyone else have or solved this issue?


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I have not. M6 or A4?


----------



## FireChicken (Sep 11, 2010)

M6 I recall hearing about this problem but ive never seen a solution and I'm getting concerned.


----------

